# Peacock eel and a Pleco



## lts11179 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi I have a peacock eel and the tank that its in right now has some excessive algae in it. I have cleaned most of it of and changed the water but im wondering if I can put a common pleco in it because I have read that they eat algae like mad.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

First off we have no idea what size your tank is, what your ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate readings, filtration, etc . . . I suggest telling us a bit more about your tank before I suggest anything substantial.

With that being said, most algae will not harm your fish, as a matter of fact the only reason to get rid of most of it is because, we as humans do not like the look of our tanks with algae.

Anyway with that being said and after doing some research on the peacock eel I will say a hesitant yes. It is a hesitant because I do not know your tank size. Common plecos get huge and actually add a huge bioload to your filter. So with the right sized tank and filtration I will say yes, but with the wrong sized tank and not enough filtration I will say no.

Just so you know common plecos can get to be anywhere from 1 - 2 feet and need an aquarium of at least 55 gallons and the bigger the better for them.


----------



## f1shy (Jan 21, 2012)

like jbrown said as long as you have a big enough tank with good filtration sure you can i did it once and they were fine


----------

